# Übergang zwischen 2 Activities



## e9926044 (25. Nov 2010)

Hi,

ich hab 2 Activities und damit auch 2 Views die ich in meiner Android- App anzeige.
Wenn ich jetzt von einer Activity/View zur anderen wechseln möchte, muss ich einen Button klicken:


```
public void onClickView2(final View view) {
		final Intent intent = new Intent(view.getContext(), View2Activity.class);
		startActivityForResult(intent, 0);
		}
```

Das ist die Methode, um von einer View zur nächsten zu kommen.
Ich möchte es jetzt so machen, dass ich nicht den Button klicken muss, sondern mittels des TouchScreen, wenn ich über den Bildschirm "wische", sollte die nächste View angezeigt werden. 
Weiß jemand wie ich das machen kann?
lg


----------



## eRaaaa (25. Nov 2010)

Naja, es gibt auch ViewFlipper, damit kann man sich so etwas basteln.

hier ist eine Demo, die dem Ganze ziemlich nahe kommt:
Android: ViewFlipper Touch Animation like News & Weather - CodeProject

oder 

Android: Switching screens by dragging over the touch screen | Warrior Point - Latest News & Tutorials on SaaS, Android, Windows Phone 7 and On-demand Software

wobei ich das Zweite nie getestet oder durchgelesen habe ;D


----------

